# A few sheep mounts



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

nice work, how far are you from Louisville?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

str_8_shot said:


> nice work, how far are you from Louisville?


Not that far, 5 hours. Now that I mean we travel alot father than that when we deliver mounts for clients. Actually two of these sheep were delivered to Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## captnemo (Nov 13, 2011)

BlCreekTaxdermy said:


> A few sheep mounts for clients. *I love working on sheep*.


are you scottish? just kidding real nice mounts


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Very very nice :thumbs_up


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Great looking Mounts


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mounts,You do nice work .


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice. i love the 1st pic.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks good from here:thumbs_up


----------



## fireguy7521 (Aug 25, 2011)

decent stone sheep, they are one of my favorite animals to hunt, makes me want to go for another one every time I see one.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## 808killa (Sep 1, 2010)

great


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nicely done! think I like the bottom one the best


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Mjr53086 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great looking mounts


----------

